# Solved: way to update multiple pages of html from one source?



## Liber8ed1 (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm doing a little amateur web design for a friend who has a health food store.
She is publishing a weekly produce flyer and monthly newsletters to which we are linking.
Because each page of the website has links to these items I'm having to 
update multiple pages each week/month.

After reading a little bit about CSS I was wondering if there was a way to 
create a master html block (or css block) that could accessed by each page 
to pull in a section on the page that would contain the links. 
(that way I could update the links in one spot and have them done)

I don't know much about CSS despite trying to read up on it and figure it out.

Here is a link to the site in question in case it would be helpful:
www.vitalianaturalfoods.com

The links I'm updating are for the buttons marked "Discover It" and "Live It" 
which appear on each page of the site, and for the produce banner which appears 
on the front pages I have set up (one for .com, one for .net, and my original 
which is accessed by clicking the Vitalia Natural Foods logo)

The entire set up may be really torturous, 
but it was the only way I could figure out to do it that worked. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Using server side includes might be more of what you're looking for. Additionally, since you're using PHP to generate the pages, maybe using PHP to generate the updated links would be a better approach. That way, one script on the server get updated and all the pages get the right links. If you get fancy, you can have the PHP script on the server dynamically calculate and generate the updated links so all you need to do is publish the new newsletter and the PHP script does the rest.

Just some thoughts.

Peace...


----------



## Liber8ed1 (Sep 24, 2003)

Hmmmm, OK.
I'll look into that.
I hope it is possible with the webhost I'm using.
Thanks for looking and advising!
I'll let you know if I get it figured out.


----------



## Liber8ed1 (Sep 24, 2003)

I think I got it...
Not at all certain.
I thought I had it,
Then it bombed on me.
So I rebuilt it in another test page and it worked.

*shakes her head*
I dunno.
Here is first test page: (that failed after looking perfect)
http://vitalia.100webspace.net/test.shtml

And the one that worked (I think lol)
http://vitalia.100webspace.net/test2.shtml

As far as I can tell the second one works fine from Firefox and Explorer.

Thanks again for all you help!
Now I guess I just need to change over my pages to .shtml and insert the code on each one.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

The first test page had a straggling "style" tag right before the SSI.

Looks like you've got SSI working in the second test page! :up:

If you're happy, please mark this thread as solved. 

Peace...


----------



## Liber8ed1 (Sep 24, 2003)

Will do!
Thanks for looking at it for me!

You've saved me hours of work!


----------

